# What's the name



## Mark. (Feb 17, 2019)

I have recently came up on the deal of the day, I think. After getting this drill press to the shop & some clean up I can't find a name on it. I haven't got the motor moved & it also has a standup floor grinder. The name may be on that part, I don't know. If anyone has an insight on how to identify this drill press, my ears & eyes are wide open.


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 17, 2019)

@Sprung 
@Schroedc

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mark. (Feb 17, 2019)

The amazing part is that all the parts still move freely & it's probably got less movement or wobble than my press had when it was new. I wish I could find out how old it is but that's hard to find out with no name.


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 17, 2019)

Someone will figure it out. There are a several websites for antique tools these guys have saved to favorites that may help. 

@woodtickgreg


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 17, 2019)

Need some better pics, and also any numbers that may be on it. It's an old post drill press, often called a blacksmith's drill press. I think this one may be either a buffalo forge or champion. But need some better side pics and any numbers that may be on it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Feb 17, 2019)

I doubt that I can be of help in identifying who made this - post mounted drill presses aren't an area I am knowledgeable in. But that's a great find. I want one myself. Still kicking myself for passing up on one for a great deal several years ago - at an antique store no less (where they usually over inflate the prices on these) - but had literally no room in the vehicle for it as we were in the middle of a long trip with a full car.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 17, 2019)

This one also looks like it was leather belt driven off a line shaft.


----------



## Brink (Feb 17, 2019)

Looks to me to be a Champion Blower and Forge blacksmith post drill.

I think, someone took off the flywheel and hand crank, then added a flat belt pulley.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 17, 2019)

Must have been fairly uncommon to run the flat belt, looking at Google images, you just don't see a lot of that. 

Champion Blower and Forge Post Drill


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 17, 2019)

I'd still like to see some clearer pics of the machine from the sides.


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 17, 2019)

Nice find. I have a couple sitting in the garage I don't know if I'll ever get to


----------



## Mark. (Feb 17, 2019)

woodtickgreg said:


> Need some better pics, and also any numbers that may be on it. It's an old post drill press, often called a blacksmith's drill press. I think this one may be either a buffalo forge or champion. But need some better side pics and any numbers that may be on it.


Will do. When I get them posted I hope I will have the grinder moved in. The wheels are worn out but I did find a new undressed grinding wheel laying on the floor. I did find some numbers on the right hand side. But they appear to be casting numbers. Maybe You can tell me something by looking at them. Later, & Thanks


----------



## Mark. (Feb 17, 2019)

I do agree that the flat belt wheel may or probably was changed out. When looking on google I didn't find anything with the flat flywheel. To the best of my memory at one point the press & grinder was powered with a hit-miss engine. Now the motor is electric, but I would think it was among some of the first in this area. Man O Man am I glade for the day I stumbled on this site, Wood Barter for Life

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 17, 2019)

Mark. said:


> I do agree that the flat belt wheel may or probably was changed out. When looking on google I didn't find anything with the flat flywheel. To the best of my memory at one point the press & grinder was powered with a hit-miss engine. Now the motor is electric, but I would think it was among some of the first in this area. Man O Man am I glade for the day I stumbled on this site, Wood Barter for Life


You didn't stumble! You were predestined to be here. You just didn't know it!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mark. (Feb 18, 2019)

I didn't get the other part of this find yesterday as I had hoped to. Before I get the motor & grinder today I will make a few pictures of them to show how they are mounted. Wish I had thought to do that before I removed the drill press. Now I think the pictures I made of the press yesterday are much better & hopefully some of You can give me more information of the manufacturer. Very few numbers, but that is all that I have found to this point. For whatever reason I am having trouble uploading the pictures. Only one so far. One more try & if i still can't getter done I will try later. I have one of a babco 160 vice. Tell me if its a good one


----------



## Mark. (Feb 18, 2019)

The pictures didn't get uploaded in order as I intended. At times the World Wide Net has trouble when being cast in or over Frog Eye

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Patrude (Feb 18, 2019)

If nothing else you might find the manufacturer name as you get into the cleaning process. Name might be covered by rust or machine grime. Dont be too aggressive with abrasives


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 18, 2019)

No markings on the other side?


----------



## Mark. (Feb 18, 2019)

woodtickgreg said:


> No markings on the other side?


Not a one. I did spot a number on the flat back pulley but I think it is a casting number as well. If I can't find a name somewhere on this thing I will began to think this animal was loaded on Noha's Ark. May need to get on my knees


----------



## Mark. (Feb 18, 2019)

I did get the electric motor that was used in pulling this thing, & got the post grinder as well. Much cleaning to do on the grinder before I can see the metal let along a name. There is a label on the motor & as soon as I get it to where the name can be seen clearly I will post it up & go from there.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 18, 2019)

I have been searching post drills on Google images, cant fins this exact one. Similar to a champion, but both the champion and buffalo have their names cast into the main body.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 18, 2019)

What is that number cast into yours, it's hard for me to read it in the pic.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 18, 2019)

What I am learning is that even back in the day manufacturers copied each other. This could also be a chief 00.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 18, 2019)

I have tried variables of 00 or 816 or 918, saw some things close. You have a bit of a rare bird there.


----------



## Brink (Feb 18, 2019)

I googled “post drill 00 816”

I came up with Buffalo-Champion, or Canedy-Otto


----------



## Mark. (Feb 18, 2019)

woodtickgreg said:


> What is that number cast into yours, it's hard for me to read it in the pic.


There are two numerals, 00 & 810 but there is what I suppose to be another marking in reference to, NO. For the life of me I can't ever remember finding old tools with no name anywhere to be found. Maybe when I clean some of the moving parts I find something, but not likely. I have found where there is a place for a handle to be inserted into the main shaft. By doing so you can power the bit by hand. Today I found another small drill press in the same shop. It has no name nor casting marks. Don't laugh when you see this one


----------



## Mark. (Feb 18, 2019)

I guess they must figure that if you live in a place called Frog Eye, you can't read anyway

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mark. (Feb 19, 2019)

woodtickgreg said:


> I have tried variables of 00 or 816 or 918, saw some things close. You have a bit of a rare bird there.


Where I have found all these pieces of history came from my Grandfathers old shop's. I have so much to go through & sort out what's still useable & what appears to be in good shape but over time has frozen up. I have bought three old structures from my cousin's that were built in the early 1900's. The cotton gin is loaded with historical artifacts. I get into this stuff & like a kid, I can't shut up, as Y'all can tell. Thanks for all the input & help.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mark. (Feb 19, 2019)

I want to Thank All of You for Your Help in finding out the maker of the D.P. All was very helpful. I do agree on the possibly's of it being Buffalo, Champion. There is a chance that there could be another manufacturer but all the casting numbers line up with the above companies. Now off to see the Wizard down the yellow brick road

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mark. (Feb 20, 2019)

Later today I will upload some more pictures but not of either of the two drill presses. They will be of the electric motor that was powering the press & the grinder. The grinder has about 2"s of oil & grime piled up on it so needless to say I haven't found a name. I have seen why all the crud has built up so bad. The bearings on main shaft of the grinder aren't packed with grease, instead they have drip oilers. Hope to post the photos later today, so have Your thinking cap's on

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rocking RP (Feb 20, 2019)

Love the antiques.


----------

